
Government Plans to Begin DNA Testing on Detained Immigrants - tysone
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/10/02/us/dna-testing-immigrants.html
======
bradknowles
Let’s DNA test all politicians first, and make sure those test results go into
all the criminal databases. And all law enforcement personnel, too.

Then we can talk about DNA testing other groups of people.

~~~
ricc
This is similar to an idea I picked up somewhere in the past: a surveillance
state is acceptable only if it's two-way. The citizens should be able to
observe the observers, watch the watchmen.

------
omegaworks
What private companies assist with the collection of this information?

~~~
anigbrowl
Bode Cellmark Forensics [https://www.ice.gov/news/releases/ice-awards-new-
contract-ra...](https://www.ice.gov/news/releases/ice-awards-new-contract-
rapid-dna-testing-southwest-border-expands-pilot-program)

[https://www.bode-labs.com/contact-us](https://www.bode-labs.com/contact-us)

[https://www.bode-labs.com/about/executive-team](https://www.bode-
labs.com/about/executive-team)

------
arthurcolle
With this + the UAP phenomenon, maybe there’s a secret narrative along the
lines of testing whether these detainees might be aliens.

Obviously what is being done with these immigrants/refugees is unconscionable
but unfortunately this is the Trump administration, after all.

 _removes tinfoil hat_

~~~
PavlovsCat
If people in HK can resist the CCP, Americans could resist the evils done in
their name and with their support. If they just cared enough, or weren't so
myopic.

> In the facility’s standard cages, there is no soap or showering for the
> kids. Though 72 hours is the longest a minor can be legally confined in such
> a facility, some had been there almost a month.

[..]

> As agents brought in the children she requested, Sevier said, the smell of
> sweat and soiled clothing filled the room. They had not been allowed to
> bathe or change since crossing the Rio Grande and turning themselves over to
> officials. Sevier found that about two-thirds of the kids she examined had
> symptoms of respiratory infection. The guards wore surgical masks, but the
> detainees breathed the air unfiltered.

[..]

> At Ursula, however, the children Sevier examined—like the panting 2-year-
> old—were “totally fearful, but then entirely subdued,” she told me. She
> could read the fear in their faces, but they were perfectly submissive to
> her authority. “I can only explain it by trauma, because that is such an
> unusual behavior,” she said. Sevier had brought along Mickey Mouse toys to
> break the ice, and the kids seem to enjoy playing with them. Yet none
> resisted, she said, when she took them away at the end of the exam. “At some
> point,” Sevier mused, “you’re broken and you stop fighting.”

\--
[https://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2019/07/border-...](https://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2019/07/border-
patrols-oversight-sick-migrant-children/593224/)

I saw the above on HN, where it had few points and no comments.

> “They’re not death camps—not yet,” she said. “But the death camps that have
> existed throughout history often don’t start that way. They start being
> places where people who are targeted because of their race or status are put
> into isolated places and denied due process. The characterization is
> accurate.”

\-- [https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/3kxqqw/the-jews-
organizin...](https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/3kxqqw/the-jews-organizing-
against-ice-to-stop-concentration-camps)

------
eli_gottlieb
Well this is downright evil.

------
tomohawk
Presumably to prevent trafficking in minors like this:

[https://www.westernjournal.com/border-patrol-busts-
illegal-i...](https://www.westernjournal.com/border-patrol-busts-illegal-
immigrant-allegedly-paid-130-rent-8-year-old-pose-son/)

~~~
anigbrowl
This seems like an extremely poor quality news source, and a presumption has
little evidentiary value.

~~~
tomohawk
Interesting statement. I have a source, and you have what?

[https://tucson.com/news/local/feds-in-southern-arizona-
turn-...](https://tucson.com/news/local/feds-in-southern-arizona-turn-
attention-to-family-fraud-
at/article_ff63b096-8381-5233-b7a5-e2be066163c3.html#tracking-source=home-top-
story)

